# "Tea Party Candidate Says It's OK To Stone Gays To Death"



## Delta4Embassy

Is This The Craziest GOP Candidate Ever?

"Scott Esk, a Republican Tea Party candidate in Oklahoma, got into a debate on Facebook last summer in which he advocated killing homosexuals.

“I think we would be totally in the right to do it,” Esk wrote in comments uncovered by Oklahoma journalist Rob Morris. “That goes against some parts of libertarianism, I realize, and I’m largely libertarian, but ignoring as a nation things that are worthy of death is very remiss.”

When pressed, Esk added: "I never said I would author legislation to put homosexuals to death, but I didn’t have a problem with it."

Esk is running for the state's House of Representatives. The primary is scheduled for June 24.

When contacted by Morris, who runs the news outlet Moore Daily, Esk didn't deny making the comments or back down from the rhetoric."

Was looking for other things, but when I saw this thought it worth mentioning.


----------



## Hossfly

Delta4Embassy said:


> Is This The Craziest GOP Candidate Ever?
> 
> "Scott Esk, a Republican Tea Party candidate in Oklahoma, got into a debate on Facebook last summer in which he advocated killing homosexuals.
> 
> “I think we would be totally in the right to do it,” Esk wrote in comments uncovered by Oklahoma journalist Rob Morris. “That goes against some parts of libertarianism, I realize, and I’m largely libertarian, but ignoring as a nation things that are worthy of death is very remiss.”
> 
> When pressed, Esk added: "I never said I would author legislation to put homosexuals to death, but I didn’t have a problem with it."
> 
> Esk is running for the state's House of Representatives. The primary is scheduled for June 24.
> 
> When contacted by Morris, who runs the news outlet Moore Daily, Esk didn't deny making the comments or back down from the rhetoric."
> 
> Was looking for other things, but when I saw this thought it worth mentioning.


It appears the poor deranged pilgrim is against sin. He should be drawn and quartered for not moving into the 21st Century.


----------



## TheOldSchool

If it weren't for our laws, evangelical Christians here would be behaving like the Muslims they hate so much in the middle east.


----------



## Statistikhengst

TheOldSchool said:


> If it weren't for our laws, evangelical Christians here would be behaving like the Muslims they hate so much in the middle east.



Tun sie schon jetzt...


----------



## chikenwing

TheOldSchool said:


> If it weren't for our laws, evangelical Christians here would be behaving like the Muslims they hate so much in the middle east.


Bull shit,nothing more.
You only hope that would be the case,but with people like yourself,you are more than willing to paint with a fire hose.There are nuts in every faith and walk of life.


----------



## TheOldSchool

chikenwing said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it weren't for our laws, evangelical Christians here would be behaving like the Muslims they hate so much in the middle east.
> 
> 
> 
> Bull shit,nothing more.
> You only hope that would be the case,but with people like yourself,you are more than willing to paint with a fire hose.There are nuts in every faith and walk of life.
Click to expand...

In a parallel universe somewhere, evangelical christians run the government and you're in the crowd cheering Kim Davis as she tosses gays off rooftops.


----------



## Toro

Remember when Tea Party meant libertarian rather than rabid conservative?


----------



## paddymurphy

Hossfly said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is This The Craziest GOP Candidate Ever?
> 
> "Scott Esk, a Republican Tea Party candidate in Oklahoma, got into a debate on Facebook last summer in which he advocated killing homosexuals.
> 
> “I think we would be totally in the right to do it,” Esk wrote in comments uncovered by Oklahoma journalist Rob Morris. “That goes against some parts of libertarianism, I realize, and I’m largely libertarian, but ignoring as a nation things that are worthy of death is very remiss.”
> 
> When pressed, Esk added: "I never said I would author legislation to put homosexuals to death, but I didn’t have a problem with it."
> 
> Esk is running for the state's House of Representatives. The primary is scheduled for June 24.
> 
> When contacted by Morris, who runs the news outlet Moore Daily, Esk didn't deny making the comments or back down from the rhetoric."
> 
> Was looking for other things, but when I saw this thought it worth mentioning.
> 
> 
> 
> It appears the poor deranged pilgrim is against sin. He should be drawn and quartered for not moving into the 21st Century.
Click to expand...

He is actually favor of the worst sin, murder.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

TheOldSchool said:


> If it weren't for our laws, evangelical Christians here would be behaving like the Muslims they hate so much in the middle east.




Pretty sure it's illegal to throw people off roofs in the Middle East too.  As with gun control myths, the laws don't prevent the crimes, they just make it punishable after the fact.


----------



## Mac1958

TheOldSchool said:


> If it weren't for our laws, evangelical Christians here would be behaving like the Muslims they hate so much in the middle east.


Wow, quite the broad brush.

And something tells me that, if someone said something negative about Muslims, you'd be one of those defending Islam by saying "not all Muslims are terrorists."

The PC-Protected Religion sure has its defenders here.  And they wonder why their motives are questioned.
.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Mac1958 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it weren't for our laws, evangelical Christians here would be behaving like the Muslims they hate so much in the middle east.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, quite the broad brush.
> 
> And something tells me that, if someone said something negative about Muslims, you'd be one of those defending Islam by saying "not all Muslims are terrorists."
> 
> The PC-Protected Religion sure has its defenders here.  And they wonder why their motives are questioned.
> .
Click to expand...

Religious zealotry is a bad thing.  For example calling gay people perverted freaks who will burn in hell is just a couple steps away from how the lunatics in the middle east treat gay people.  You, like most conservatives, are wrong about how liberals view Islam.  We think it's as crazy as you do, probably moreso.  But we also recognize that many Christians in this country would be just as gung ho about engaging in religious madness as middle eastern Muslims if mainstream culure here didn't frown on it.

And btw now that you mention it, _are _all Muslims terrorists?


----------



## Mac1958

TheOldSchool said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it weren't for our laws, evangelical Christians here would be behaving like the Muslims they hate so much in the middle east.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, quite the broad brush.
> 
> And something tells me that, if someone said something negative about Muslims, you'd be one of those defending Islam by saying "not all Muslims are terrorists."
> 
> The PC-Protected Religion sure has its defenders here.  And they wonder why their motives are questioned.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Religious zealotry is a bad thing.  For example calling gay people perverted freaks who will burn in hell is just a couple steps away from how the lunatics in the middle east treat gay people.  You, like most conservatives, are wrong about how liberals view Islam.  We think it's as crazy as you do, probably moreso.  But we also recognize that many Christians in this country would be just as gung ho about engaging in religious madness as middle eastern Muslims if mainstream culure here didn't frown on it.
> 
> And btw now that you mention it, _are _all Muslims terrorists?
Click to expand...

Sorry, not a conservative, not a Republican, not even close.

The efforts of the PC Police to deflect for the PC-Protected Religion are painfully obvious.

And yes, all Muslims are terrorists.


.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Mac1958 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it weren't for our laws, evangelical Christians here would be behaving like the Muslims they hate so much in the middle east.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, quite the broad brush.
> 
> And something tells me that, if someone said something negative about Muslims, you'd be one of those defending Islam by saying "not all Muslims are terrorists."
> 
> The PC-Protected Religion sure has its defenders here.  And they wonder why their motives are questioned.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Religious zealotry is a bad thing.  For example calling gay people perverted freaks who will burn in hell is just a couple steps away from how the lunatics in the middle east treat gay people.  You, like most conservatives, are wrong about how liberals view Islam.  We think it's as crazy as you do, probably moreso.  But we also recognize that many Christians in this country would be just as gung ho about engaging in religious madness as middle eastern Muslims if mainstream culure here didn't frown on it.
> 
> And btw now that you mention it, _are _all Muslims terrorists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, not a conservative, not a Republican, not even close.
> 
> The efforts of the PC Police to deflect for the PC-Protected Religion are painfully obvious.
> 
> And yes, all Muslims are terrorists.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Wow


----------



## Vandalshandle

chikenwing said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it weren't for our laws, evangelical Christians here would be behaving like the Muslims they hate so much in the middle east.
> 
> 
> 
> Bull shit,nothing more.
> You only hope that would be the case,but with people like yourself,you are more than willing to paint with a fire hose.There are nuts in every faith and walk of life.
Click to expand...


...and 2 or 3 of them are on this thread, as evidenced by the fact that they agree with this 'nut" candidate.


----------



## anotherlife

Why the tea party is into gay handling?  Because the tea party is so impotent that they don't even know that the 1776 tea party was a real movement.


----------

